# Fishin' Babes - Again



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Okay guys, I know that there's been lots of posts of everyone's fishin gals, but I've never been able to join in. And, now that I have an awesome lady in my life, I thought i'd share her with everybody! She's my love, my best friend, and my new fishing partner, I feel very lucky to have her.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats, there's not alot of them left out there.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

After having survived a torturing marriage and divorce, I completely agree with you. Didn't think I'd ever find her, but I got lucky.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like fishin' babes.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I like fishin' babes.


*DUH!!! *


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

My 3 favorite fishing babes in their boats.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

big willy... were you at!!!???


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

good job ribeye!!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

*heres mine.*

she dont fish much,but when she caught her first red I believe shes hooked.She was upset that it was too small.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

fwoodwader said:


> Ripley always pulls out his pics but BigWilley usually gives him a run for his money.


I'll get some new pics, lol. Just gotta wait till warmer weather. You are correct, BigWilly does give me a run for my money.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

A new 'Babes' thread for a new year! Time to dig some pics out.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is my wonderful wife along with the "Other Woman" (Our Boat) This woman loves to fish.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome that you took her fishing and she loves it. Be careful though or you will be standing on the bank and you will se her driving away in the boat giong fishing. Also, when she does, let her know there are a lot of ladies looking for ladies to fish with. All great ladies and easy to get along with.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats on your catch.. Let me lend you a few links to the fish babes thread where you can add your fish babe.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136080&highlight=fish+babes

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=138933&highlight=fish+babes

P.S. Try the search tab option. You will have more info than you could read on a rainy night



CT750 said:


> Okay guys, I know that there's been lots of posts of everyone's fishin gals, but I've never been able to join in. And, now that I have an awesome lady in my life, I thought i'd share her with everybody! She's my love, my best friend, and my new fishing partner, I feel very lucky to have her.





9121SS said:


> Congrats, there's not alot of them left out there.


I hear ya


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Here we go again.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

well...we didnt get much fishing done, but we were on a fishing boat...that counts right?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

MarshJr. said:


> well...we didnt get much fishing done, but we were on a fishing boat...that counts right?


I hear that... I also like the beer bong hanging on the tower... nice.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

**** chaser said:


> I hear that... I also like the beer bong hanging on the tower... nice.


X2...chicks, boat....beer bong! can't wait till it warms up...


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

see how its zip tied? that some custom stuff there



**** chaser said:


> I hear that... I also like the beer bong hanging on the tower... nice.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

MarshJr. said:


> see how its zip tied? that some custom stuff there[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL... I like how they have to "go down and get it"!!! Perfect!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

She's trolling the Snapper Slapper and I'm about to inhale it! she siad this is all I can post. sorry!:rotfl:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Barnacle Bill said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


HOTTIE ALERT!! HOTTIE ALERT!! HEY WHERE IS THE FISH IN THE PICTURE?


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

She is the love of my life and a darn good fisher.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Its always good to have a good looking fishing partner.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

In the words of the Great Rodney Dangerfield,,,,,"The last time I saw a mouth like that,,it had a hook in it"


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

OK I'll play


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

the 2 ladies in my life!


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Barnacle Bill said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


 Could I borrow her Bill? I've got a boat that needs a bottom job, and could save you some grocery money too... :biggrin:


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

MarshJr. said:


> well...we didnt get much fishing done, but we were on a fishing boat...that counts right?


Im so glad that boat is gone


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

GalvestonSharker said:


> OK I'll play


Nice Tuna..:biggrin:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

ripley, my wife wants to know if the girls got a discount, by using the same doctor! lol she was only kidding but the thought crossed her mind!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Here is mine.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Mahibosa said:


> Could I borrow her Bill? I've got a boat that needs a bottom job, and could save you some grocery money too... :biggrin:


Sorry amigo, that little cutie is all mine and I don't let nobody touch her.. NOBODY! That's just how I roll... :bounce:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

GalvestonSharker said:


> OK I'll play


NITRO PILLS!! Where are my nitro pills!!!?!?!! :bounce:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Melon, quit teasing that little girl and take her fishing.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Nice Tuna..:biggrin:


Yes, both of them!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

ripleyb said:


> Yes, both of them!


Would you be interested in trading tuna for tuna?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Would you be interested in trading tuna for tuna?


Would you hate me if I said maybe?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:nice....:work:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Would you be interested in trading tuna for tuna?


Tuna for Snapper?:help:


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

My two.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Would you be interested in trading tuna for tuna?


I would trade my mother with the option for my grandmother and one sister for that. LOL


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Spout,can you post a little more of that picture..?....:biggrin:

:cheers:


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Wicked awsome flotation devices...


ripleyb said:


> My 3 favorite fishing babes in their boats.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, I got nothing new this time around. This summer is going to be great. We are planning on having kids soon so this is our last chance to really rip it up!!! Should be a fun year once it warms up.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Cant wait untill this summer


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Big Willy said:


> Yeah, I got nothing new this time around. This summer is going to be great. We are planning on having kids soon so this is our last chance to really rip it up!!! Should be a fun year once it warms up.


Mama will bounce back into shape Big Willy. We have a 17 and a 22 year old. Mama Mia, spicy meatballs!!!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I would trade my mother with the option for my grandmother and one sister for that. LOL


3 for 1? DEAL!!!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Another Hot Mama! Not much for fishing, hopefully she'll get no complaints.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

TGIF, ripleyb, my new best efriend, couldn't help notice all these ladies have similar features, Same Doc?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

20 members and 30 guests. Keep postin. yall have a fan club. Me included! 

Ripleyb, you need a pool boy?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> TGIF, ripleyb, my new best efriend


The best part is, if you look again at that picture chickenboy, you aren't hidden very well, hanging out there on the lower left.

Kelly


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> TGIF, ripleyb, my new best efriend, couldn't help notice all these ladies have similar features, Same Doc?


Watchoo talkin about Willis?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> Watchoo talkin about Willis?


 either way, that doc does nice work! :cheers:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

kdubya said:


> The best part is, if you look again at that picture chickenboy, you aren't hidden very well, hanging out there on the lower left.
> 
> Kelly


Ha, good eye Kelly. But why u lookin down der???


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

*Powered by.....*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

going to miss this post/thread


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

yep can see it coming can't 'cha?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Spout,can you post a little more of that picture..?....:biggrin:
> 
> :cheers:


I was told I better not. I have some at the casa puter that are,, hummm, I'll have to see if they are legal..:rotfl:

PS: don't be stealing other pics,, I see one thats been floating on the inet for a while... Is it really yours? :headknock


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

waterspout said:


> PS: don't be stealing other pics,, I see one thats been floating on the inet for a while... Is it really yours? :headknock


Right. Just 'cause you churn knucklebutter to it doesn't mean it's yours to post.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Right. Just 'cause you churn knucklebutter to it doesn't mean it's yours to post.


knucklebutter....haha that is a first for me....

and I bet I have hit refresh 93439 times on this thread today.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Right. Just 'cause you churn knucklebutter to it doesn't mean it's yours to post.


sure it does,, if you own the rights to it! :slimer:


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

:biggrin:nice....:work:

Very Nice!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Ya just never know what you'll find on the internet.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Don't know if we're "babes" but I KNOW we can fish! 

Funny....I fish all the time, but rarely in only a bikini with my hair and makeup done? Maybe I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Definitely "babes".. LOL


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright, yall talked me into it, haha. This trip Genn putting a serious whooping on me and my dad. At least 3-1 using her go to Brown Seadevil "Pink Hologram" under a popping cork. She was tearing them up and making us look bad so my dad finally grabbed her rod and told her to rig him up while he fishes her's since it was his boat! We all get along so well.:rotfl:

This summer it is on. We have decided that this is the summer we really get in shape.:brew2:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> Don't know if we're "babes" but I KNOW we can fish!
> 
> Funny....I fish all the time, but rarely in only a bikini with my hair and makeup done? Maybe I'm doing it wrong?


Just how shallow will that boat run? lol  cool pics girl!!!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I want to take her home...trade you my Chevelle for her...:cheers:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

waterspout said:


> I was told I better not. I have some at the casa puter that are,, hummm, I'll have to see if they are legal..:rotfl:
> 
> PS: don't be stealing other pics,, I see one thats been floating on the inet for a while... Is it really yours? :headknock


Not the one in my avatar,but mine is exactly the same except that one is an LS6 car mine is a LS5 and mine is a numbers matching car and a true SS with two build sheets that one isn't.:brew2: hurry up with the 
pics!!

btw,the guy that owned that car was a friend from Canada.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

this thread is fapulous :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ripleyb said:


> Another Hot Mama! Not much for fishing, hopefully she'll get no complaints.


WOW...It took me a minute to notice, but & have the exact coping & tile on my pool. Did A&S build yours?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

shallowgal said:


> Don't know if we're "babes" but I KNOW we can fish!
> 
> Funny....I fish all the time, but rarely in only a bikini with my hair and makeup done? Maybe I'm doing it wrong?


Need more bikini shots to confirm,but it's looking pretty good so far :cheers:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

ripleyb said:


> Another Hot Mama! Not much for fishing, hopefully she'll get no complaints.


Let me know if you need a pool guy.

I am not one but I promise to stay at a Holiday Inn Express the night before.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> WOW...It took me a minute to notice, but & have the exact coping & tile on my pool. Did A&S build yours?


Dude..............seriously.................you're askin about the _POOL_ in that pic????

Sorry, but I wouldn't have been able to tell you if she had been danglin her feet in a tar pit or a giant glass of champagne............:spineyes:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> WOW...It took me a minute to notice, but & have the exact coping & tile on my pool. Did A&S build yours?


Nope, that pool was built by T & A. :biggrin:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

What pool?:work:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

TroutOut said:


> Lets go.


HOLD THE PHONE!!!!!!!! SHWWWIINNNGGG!!!!:cheers:

is that a beaver in the water?


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome thread!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Captain...We're going to need a bigger pair of largemouths! :fish:


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

And that last picture will just about wrap this up....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

MarshJr. said:


> see how its zip tied? that some custom stuff there


Oh my now that's a picture.
:brew:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

TroutOut said:


> Lets go.


You wish......


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Captain...We're going to need a bigger pair of largemouths! :fish:


What largemouths?


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice Pics ripley, you gotta love new braunfels!!!!


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's my better half....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

it's hard to drive a boat with these/this in front of you!  :slimer::bounce:


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

ripleyb said:


> Would you hate me if I said maybe?


No sir!! If I can bring your tuna back in the cooler when I am done then fine.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

More Pics!!!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

I VOTE THE WINNER:flag:



waterspout said:


> it's hard to drive a boat with these/this in front of you!  :slimer::bounce:


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Memorial Day '09
Sister, Roommate's friend, Ex-Roommate from college,Best Friend's Girlfriend. Sis can grind with the best of them. Second pic is the Ex-Roommate.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

oh oh.....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Not much to see in this picture, and she's not fishing, but my favorite babe is also kind of modest anyways










Some boatin' friends









took some of my wife's friends out on the boat....without my wife 



















Man, I miss summer


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

My wifes first fish she ever caught. I put her on in less then 30 min Willamette River Oregon
Summer stealhead


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

*I'll play along, here's my babe/wife*

ok perv's


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

This is all I got, but she loves to fish, and is always happy to see me!!


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

FireEater said:


> oh oh.....


LMAO :cheers:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Emmersome, Emmersome, nice un's ??


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

*My Best Friend*

I will honestly have to say she has out fished me a couple times.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Guys posing like Babes.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I think I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------

